# Looking for Steelhead Guide



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Fished my entire life, but never in the river and for Steelhead. Looking for a guide to teach me what I need to do right. Any guides out there? Or any recommendations for guides? Links and contacts welcome.

Prefer Rocky River as it's closer to me. Thanks.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Call Craig at. Erieoutfitters

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Jerry Darkas, John Rochas or Will Turak


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ohiosteelheaddrifters.com/ 

Why be limited to walking, they have a drift boat and both guides know the rocky inside and out.


----------



## noSnookinOh (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello,

Wish I could see your face when you land your first chromer. Are you planning on Fly Fishing or Noodle rodding? I don't fish the Rocky but I know a couple guides that can put you on fish. They are Fly only. I would suggest anyone new to Ohio Steelhead purchase "The Steelhead Guide" by Nagy. This book explains everything any good guide can tell you including river access points and parking. Best Wishes and tight lines.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Get at Steelheadbob on here, he is the moderator and a guide. I went out with him for one of my first time too, and the things I learned were well worth it, great guy, and great day of fishing!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

noSnookinOh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wish I could see your face when you land your first chromer. Are you planning on Fly Fishing or Noodle rodding? I don't fish the Rocky but I know a couple guides that can put you on fish. They are Fly only. I would suggest anyone new to Ohio Steelhead purchase "The Steelhead Guide" by Nagy. This book explains everything any good guide can tell you including river access points and parking. Best Wishes and tight lines.


I am open to either. Gotta pick up a Noodle rod now though. Where can I get that Steelhead Guide by Nagy?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Order it here or come on over and sip a few and read my copy. I have the older one.

http://www.johnnagysteelheadguide.com/2009/03/about-john-nagy.html


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

IMO you do not need a guide. especially on the Rocky. Talk to some guys on here and I'm sure they would be willing to get you out sometime. Save the money. If you ever wanna get out shoot me a pm, I'll help get you on some fish. No charge here.


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

Many guys can save you money and put you on the water but not everyone has the experience of a guide. Its not like you would use one every time you go out. I have a guide business, and when I travel I get a guide. Its not about the fish, many guides have gathered their knowledge from fishing all of the world with many different people. A guide will teach u the intangible's.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The problem in Ohio is that ANYONE can call themselves a guide


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

OSD makes a great point. Experience on the water is what it is all about, most guides have been fishing a lot of years and for many types of fish. Although each type has little things as to how to catch them there can be little tricks as to presentation that may just put that fish on the end of your line instead of someone else's line. Through many years of catching fish and not just fishing... these types of guides will usually put fish on the end of your line..Fishing is a lot of fun and it takes great dedication to the sport if you want to be in that special 10 % that does catch 90 % of the fish. In summary... yes guides can be helpfull and well worth the money ! It is all up to the individual how he or she chooses to gain the experience either spending many years on the water developing ones own methods or getting some help from a guide and making the learning curve a little shorter. One of the first questions to ask the guide IMO is how long have they been at the sport of fishing...Good luck with what ever way you choose to go about it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If a guy lives close to the Rocky, I'd recommend fish it and learn on his own...it sticks alot better that way anyhow. However, I totally agree on hiring a guide when traveling, time is limited and you want to be put on fish in a hurry.


----------



## noSnookinOh (Apr 3, 2011)

IMO, 

I agree, however this problem is not unique to Ohio. Anyone with a skiff can be a guide in Florida. I always get a guide when fishing new waters, why? local knowledge. I've had great ones and awful ones. The best reason to get one is if you have limted time, they will know where fish are holding no matter the conditions. Also, many of the better ones offer a "no fish no fee policy". I encourage anyone new to steelheading to get a guide once or make friends with a vet. Also guides can get expensive. To fish with Flip Pallot in the keys, or john Nagy on the tribs you are going to pay!! I wish you the best.......tight lines

I suggest Matt Petroc - Steelhead Alley Outfitters and his guys offer no fish no fee and are great but fly only and no rocky river. They supply equipment except waders. Very reasonable, they just love netting fish


----------

